# Kenwood amp repair & reconditioning help



## F150Harley03 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Kenwood KAC-1023 that I'd love to get repaired & reconditioned badly. Anyone recommend a good tech that could perform this? I've been afraid to hand over my baby to local repair shops not knowing what I'll get back so figured I'd ask the community that cares about car audio for help. Thanks.


----------

